# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Pen converts to fishing rod.

## hunter63

Was looking at these fishing rod and reel that fold down into a pen sized package.
Though this was a cool gimmick....
Anyway 
Saw it some place for more money.....so looked on eBay

One was $2.31 No tax, free shipping....WHAT?...COOL....RIGHT?

So I clicked "Buy it Now".......Then says "Select color".....Clicked "Color black"....
Price changed to $8.49 ??????...LOL

Anyway thought it was cool...here's the link....as well as several others for about the same item...from different places.
All of them I tried changes the price when you select color...

Bottom of that page has more listing that change as well.....

https://www.ebay.com/i/172437109439?chn=ps&dispItem=1

First time I have seen THAT?

----------


## pete lynch

"Color black" was $6.26 when I did it.

----------


## Rick

I cannot imagine how small that reel is. You notice the pics show regular sized rods and reels rather than what is being sold.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, I got a bad feeling about this "deal"....
Sad part is....the others listed down that page as "also looked at"....did the same thing?

Kinda misleading.....Ya think?

----------


## madmax

Haven't seen the rods but there was a short time those teenie tiny reels were selling to bored flyfishermen looking for the next craze (Yes I almost bit).  I thought they died a slow agonizing death.

----------


## hajta

I think they would be terrible to fish with. I used to carry a kids-pole with a simple reel on it, couldn't fit my hands properly, too short behind the reel, if you know what I mean. As a survival option, fishing with a pole is a terrible idea, trapping and netting are the only viable options in a scenario like that, and as a sporting-item, I mean... If you like to fish you will propably want a descent rig.

----------


## hunter63

> I think they would be terrible to fish with. I used to carry a kids-pole with a simple reel on it, couldn't fit my hands properly, too short behind the reel, if you know what I mean. As a survival option, fishing with a pole is a terrible idea, trapping and netting are the only viable options in a scenario like that, and as a sporting-item, I mean... If you like to fish you will propably want a descent rig.


I agree...Listed product is more of a oddity rather than a useful piece of equipment. 

This thread was more about a "slightly wonky site" changing prices before you eyes as you changed color" than the product.

----------


## kyratshooter

Have any of you guys that ordered these "pens" received them yet?

I would really like to know if they are of any use at all, or if my small "fishing kits" are better.

----------


## hunter63

I haven't ordered any,...yet.... as I do have several mini fishing rods/kits  in a backpack type setup that I got at a  yard sale a couple of years ago.

Pricing wondering around all over kinda put me off.......

These were $5 bucks....bought 3.....all she had.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

For small and packable, I have an Emrod (http://www.emmrod.com/).  Works great.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

How about one of these:

ETA: sorry about the funky post. Every time I attach a picture, it does it differently.  I tried do delete it and re-do it, and it got worse.

----------


## hunter63

Those are pretty cool for what they are.

Actually have one ....not sure where it is...as I carried it in the boat, for those slow days duck hunting.
Cleaned out the boat when I sold it....not sure where it is.

Caught some blue gills and bullheads with it.

----------


## minitruck83

The $2.31 is for a 'fishing rod holder'!  (replacement for a forked twig) I think it is deceptive advertising. But as you can't complete the order without choosing a color, (with the holder not listed till the very bottom) I guess tptb at Amazon think it's ok.  The description says contents: 1 rod 1reel. Wonder how far I'd get with a complaint?   
BTW:  All those listings at the bottom are from the same vendor.

----------


## danieleater

Amazing, stay happy

----------


## Fishingrod

These fishing rods are really great i like them a lot. I have use Spam which proved to be excellent.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

A sacrilegious post that earned immediate banning. That and the link I removed.

----------

